# New Holland error codes



## Bleezy82 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a New Holland TN60DA that is flashing 2 different sets of error codes on the instrument panel. They are 3 fast, 3 slow, 9 slow and the other is 3 fast, 4 slow , 1. Tractor has glide shift transmission and will only work shortly after startup but then quits. Can anyone tell me what these codes mean or point me in the direction of a list of all of the error codes? Thank y'all much.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bleezy,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

The only way that I know of finding a complete fault code listing is to buy a factory service manual for a TN60DA. Your CNH dealership should be able to tell you what the codes mean. 

Check ebay for service manuals.

If you are going to keep the tractor, you really need to have a service manual. Manuals are divided into sections with pictures and diagrams:
1. General, engine and clutch.
2. Transmissions.
3. FWD & transfer box, auto FWD, Rear mechanical drive, PTO, braking system. 
4. Hydraulic system, steering, axles & wheels, cab AC system.
5. Electrical system, platform, cab & body work.

The advantage of having a complete service manual is that each section of the manual (i.e., transmissions section) covers fault codes and troubleshooting diagnostics. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bleezy82 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. It is actually my father's tractor and he said he has one of those manuals and can't find anything in it. I guess I will have to take a look at it for him. Thanks again.


----------

